#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Best series so far?

## Shana

I'm an avid series maniac and so far my favorite is the F.R.I.E.N.D.S series. And currently I'm into Silicon Valley.
Is there any other series that could keep you entertained and chilled? :Confused:

----------


## Moana

Watch The Arrow series and Game of Thrones. Game of thrones might be a little boring since the story is too long but you will get addicted to it once you start watching it!

----------


## Arthi

Interesting topic Shana, F.R.I.E.N.D.S is the first series i watched in English, such an amusing series.currently i am watching "THE OFFICE" which is portray the daily life at office with the essence of humor.

----------


## Shana

> Watch The Arrow series and Game of Thrones. Game of thrones might be a little boring since the story is too long but you will get addicted to it once you start watching it!


Actually I'm waiting for the game of Thrones 8th season to come out. But on the whole, it's a good strategic, warfare series. It provides little peace of mind. And it's too much violent for my taste, but it didn't stop me from watching all its series.
What i'm looking for is some chilling series, you know. Without blood, deaths, and sexual violence.

But the Arrow series, this is the first time I've heard of it. Will look into it soon.

----------


## Shana

> Interesting topic Gopi, F.R.I.E.N.D.S is the first series i watched in English, such an amusing series.currently i am watching "THE OFFICE" which is portray the daily life at office with the essence of humor.


I can never take off the impact FRIENDS created in me. Sarcastic Chandler(My favorite), motherly Monica, Reckless Rachel, Ross, eccentric Phoebe and happy-go-lucky Joey. Those characters still live in my mind and this series got me through the stressful times I had in my past.

And I watched the Office season 1. It's a good pick! Anything else?

----------


## Moana

It's a superhero series where Flash comes in as well.
Here is the season 1 trailer , give it a try!

----------


## Arthi

> I can never take off the impact FRIENDS created in me. Sarcastic Chandler(My favorite), motherly Monica, Reckless Rachel, Ross, eccentric Phoebe and happy-go-lucky Joey. Those characters still live in my mind and this series got me through the stressful times I had in my past.
> 
> And I watched the Office season 1. It's a good pick! Anything else?


yeah, I got F.R.I.E.N.D.S full series through my friend and i watch again when i get stressed, no more suggestion girl, i am also looking forward to the others suggestions......

----------


## Shana

> It's a superhero series where Flash comes in as well.
> Here is the season 1 trailer , give it a try!


Looks awesome!

----------


## Assassin

> I'm an avid series maniac and so far my favorite is the F.R.I.E.N.D.S series. And currently I'm into Silicon Valley.
> Is there any other series that could keep you entertained and chilled?


I'm not interested in series these days, but when I was a kid I love to watch Knight Rider. I heard about *Person of Interest* a TV series about an Ex-Assassin and Programmer who save lives by surveillance AI, But I didn't watch it fully. Hope you like it!

----------


## harshanas

> I'm an avid series maniac and so far my favorite is the F.R.I.E.N.D.S series. And currently I'm into Silicon Valley.
> Is there any other series that could keep you entertained and chilled?


If you love Silicon Valley tv series, you better watch Alex inc and Startup. Apart from that Gotham is also awesome.

----------


## Karikaalan

Watch narcos .. that's an interesting biopic

----------

